# Beretta M9A3 100 round review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have watched that video previously. Talented shooter with a quality gun!

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes.

I previously owned a second M9A3, but I still have my 1st one. It was from the 1 batch they made at the MD factory before they moved to TN and had all the recent issues. I love that gun - my favorite Beretta.

The gun almost shoots itself


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes.
> 
> I previously owned a second M9A3, but I still have my 1st one. It was from the 1 batch they made at the MD factory before they moved to TN and had all the recent issues. I love that gun - my favorite Beretta.
> 
> The gun almost shoots itself


I might make room for one like that. I'm not too sure that there isn't some overlap with my other 9s, but I am sure that none of mine have the "Cool factor" that Berretta has.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

recent issues? Something I should be worried about before I collect mine?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ferntree said:


> recent issues? Something I should be worried about before I collect mine?


The TN plant has had some problems - apparently they hired all new staff, and there has been a learning curve and humidity issues they had to adjust to. There was a Beretta rep who used to participate on another forum, and he told us a little about what was going on.

To my knowledge, all the M9A3s are made in Italy now. Apparently the TN plant had quality control issues for a little while. So, if you get one now, it will be made in Italy, and you should not have a problem.


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks - will check when I can pick it up!


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Dealer just confirmed, that like fine women and great pasta, their stock is confirmed as Italian.
Thanks for the help. Much appreciated. 
Just ordered Wilson Combat grips and fluted steel guide rod, because, why not?


----------

